# If you could have one super power, what would it be?



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm hoping these idea's you give will help with a project I'm working on. 

If I could have one super power, I'd want the ability to travel through time.


----------



## beanlord56 (Sep 30, 2011)

Shadowmeld, pyrokinesis, accelerated regneration, hydrokinesis, or chronomancy/time manipulation (NOT travel)


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 30, 2011)

Immortality.


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 30, 2011)

I,d like to change myself into someone else as i wished and feel and see the world as they see and feel it. ( hmmm i think that makes sense !! )


----------



## Eluixa (Sep 30, 2011)

Teleportation.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 30, 2011)

Invisibility -- then I'd head straight to the girl's locker room.


----------



## garza (Sep 30, 2011)

The ability to be, physically, the person I was 50 years ago.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 30, 2011)

It's a bird, it's a plane -- no, it's GARZA -- the amazing 20 year old guy!!!


----------



## elite (Sep 30, 2011)

The ability to slow and stop time, myself included.

For example, during a robbery, I could stop time to make up a strategy, and then use slow motion to make sure the execution is absolutely flawless. I could daydream for hours without wasting time and have a nearly unlimited amount of time to solve exams. I would never be taken by surprise; any time I would normally waste being shocked would be reduced to none at all.

Since my power would also affect my own body (only my consciousness would be affected), there would be limitations, but for a normal lifestyle, it would be very handy to have.


----------



## moderan (Sep 30, 2011)

elite said:


> The ability to slow and stop time, myself included.
> 
> For example, during a robbery, I could stop time to make up a strategy, and then use slow motion to make sure the execution is absolutely flawless. I could daydream for hours without wasting time and have a nearly unlimited amount of time to solve exams. I would never be taken by surprise; any time I would normally waste being shocked would be reduced to none at all.
> 
> Since my power would also affect my own body (only my consciousness would be affected), there would be limitations, but for a normal lifestyle, it would be very handy to have.


[ot]Right. Good point. You'd be subject to relativistic effects if you used that power often enough.[/ot]

I think I would like superspeed, like the Barry Allen Flash. That's an almost unlimited power. It confers quasi-omniscience because you can be everywhere at once, semi-omnipotence because ditto and same for invulnerability. You can travel in space and in time by adjusting your vibratory rate.
Limitless power. (Here comes Marvelzombie reference)
(wait for it)
And he's a _DC character_, so he doesn't necessarily have _limitless responsibility_. Tra la.


----------



## elite (Sep 30, 2011)

moderan said:


> [ot]Right. Good point. You'd be subject to relativistic effects if you used that power often enough.[/ot]
> 
> I think I would like superspeed, like the Barry Allen Flash. That's an almost unlimited power. It confers quasi-omniscience because you can be everywhere at once, semi-omnipotence because ditto and same for invulnerability. You can travel in space and in time by adjusting your vibratory rate.
> Limitless power. (Here comes Marvelzombie reference)
> ...



Converting one second into one hour wouldn't even get near light-speed levels though. Time wouldn't really stop, but slowed down to the point where it feels like it stopped completely. It would be like very high speed thinking, and since my body would also be "slowed down," then there wouldn't be any inconsistencies.


----------



## moderan (Sep 30, 2011)

[ot]That isn't quite what I'm getting at, though. You'd age more slowly because you keep stopping time. That's the _relativistic effect_.[/ot]


----------



## elite (Sep 30, 2011)

moderan said:


> [ot]That isn't quite what I'm getting at, though. You'd age more slowly because you keep stopping time. That's the _relativistic effect_.[/ot]



It's only my consciousness that's going faster, though. Everything else, my body included, is also slowing down and stopping.


----------



## garza (Sep 30, 2011)

Joe - Even at 71 I'm in pretty good shape taking into account all the incidents, accidents, upsets, and misfortunes my body has endured since I was 21. Now consider that, of all the 'super' powers wished for, mine is the only one that, with effort, almost can become a reality. An improved diet, a better exercise plan, regular physical check-ups, and I may not make it all the way to the shape I was in at 21, but I'll come closer to my goal than those who want the impossible. 

The possibilities of the real world are far more interesting than the what-ifs that can never be.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2011)

I think x-ray vision could be pretty cool. 

I was going to say reading minds at first, but then I thought, I don't think I'd want to know what everyone is thinking about me.


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde (Oct 1, 2011)

I already posses a super deficit. I have asperger's syndrome, so my superpower would be enhanced social skills. I mean of course, an expert abilit to manipulate social events on a massive scale. Kind of like the guy that operates from the shadows?


----------



## egpenny (Oct 1, 2011)

What Die said.  I have Aspergers too, I'd like the ability to go to a pot luck,  knock on a front door where they are not expecting me...just do something social and "Normal" would be a super power to me.


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde (Oct 1, 2011)

You said it, egpenny! It's hard enough getting girls to talk to you without having to make small talk, too.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 1, 2011)

Imagine if you could watch yourself living your life from the perspective of being another person ! To be able to observe your everyday life and actions and reactions but from a completely different perspective? I think it would through up some very interesting view points of how we see ourselves or how other's see us. Okay i'm going all funny now i need a cuppa.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 1, 2011)

To turn any lead, or any metal into... cheese.


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 1, 2011)

I have this recurring dream where I'm able to make objects float from the palm of my hand.

The dream is so realistic that it always fools me, and my dream self is giddy with excitement and amazement.. and then I always wake up, look around for a moment, then say, "..Damnit!"


----------



## Syren (Oct 4, 2011)

An old comic book character named Longshot had the best power. He was unbelievably lucky. I'd take that power.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 4, 2011)

For fun on a day to day basis it would have to be spider webs shooting from my wrists. But for practicality in everyday life, Wolverines mutant healing power would be pretty cool.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm gonna nick this from Karl Pilkington 'cos it amuses me so: the power to know when someone's talking absolute rubbish. Bull**** man. When someones talking this form of excrement, he comes flying through the window, points at them and shouts bull****!

Brilliant. Probably not gonna be picked up by Marvel, though -- Top Cow, maybe, but not Marvel, no way. Nah. Never.


----------



## Winston (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd want whatever super power my grandma had.

She could use the power of suggestion to make me do anything for her. She knew when I was lying, or when I needed a hug.
Oh, and she made the best Won Ton soup.  

She was a superhero.  I was her sidekick.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 5, 2011)

Sunny said:


> I was going to say reading minds at first, but then I thought, I don't think I'd want to know what everyone is thinking about me.



I can read minds. I can read yours. You are single, approachable, and available.



_If that's scary, get rid of that flower.
_
Aloha.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 5, 2011)

A recurring dream of mine used to be that I was travelling by foot over vast distances and that I covered the ground, at about 20-30mph, in l-o-n-g, l-o-n-g, semi-floating strides.

I’d really enjoy being able to do that in real life.

I could save on fuel for the car, I could save on shoe leather, and I could rob banks or carry out _more personalised_ anti-social activities :twisted: followed by fast getaways across country where the cops couldn’t follow.


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 5, 2011)

Be able to persuade any audience I'm speaking to. The world would be my oyster. "UN, dissolve OPEC!" "People of Nigeria, elect me as your leader, I will bring you to greatness!" *invades other countries and builds regional power*

"Police, do not arrest me, the bank employees gave me money of their own free will, it was a non-illegal robbery!"


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 5, 2011)

At this moment i would like to beable to get some poor unsuspecting person to take my mother shopping on my day off next 'cos she nags me to death and tires me out.

Perhaps i could con someone with my super human powers and make them believe it was an act of mercy and may save my sanity


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> I can read minds. I can read yours. You are single, approachable, and available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, sorry... And, I'll keep the flower, Thanks!


----------



## BabaYaga (Oct 5, 2011)

I would like to turn the piles and piles of waste paper I accumulate on my desk into money. It's the best kind of recycling.


----------



## JosephB (Oct 5, 2011)

BabaYaga said:


> I would like to turn the piles and piles of waste paper I accumulate on my desk into money. It's the best kind of recycling.



You can -- the average price for recycled paper is about 250.00 a ton.


----------



## Tatham (Oct 5, 2011)

To fly. I often dream that I can fly, feeling that strange feeling of weightlessness in my gut as I do. Never again would I have to pay for public transport.


----------



## DAAR84 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd like to have the jedi-like powers by using the force.


----------



## Zootalaws (Oct 18, 2011)

If I could only have one super-power, I would like to be able to make people happy.

(bullshit * koff* bullshit)

Ok, you got me - I want to be able to fly. I could start my own international courier company and not be too picky about the merchandise. Plus I hate queues.


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 18, 2011)

Telepathy. The real kind, where I can make other people do what I want, and let them believe it was their own decision.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd like to make my own Chocolate cake...... I know what your thinking thats not a super power !! but it would for me


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2011)

No, believe me... I know men who can't even use the microwave! ha ha... They eat cold Chef Boyardee right out of the can! lol... Baking a cake would be a Hail Mary for sure!


----------



## Zootalaws (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmmm... time to start a recipe thread and see how you Chef Boyardee haters stack up (what is that, btw?)


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey. I absolutely _adore_ cold canned ravioli.

Speaking of which, I would love the ability to have super hard metal claws come out between my knuckles, unbreakable bones, super-healing, and the ability to get away with saying "bub".

Oh...wait...


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2011)

Zootalaws said:


> Hmmm... time to start a recipe thread and see how you Chef Boyardee haters stack up (what is that, btw?)



Ha Ha.. it's gross pasta in a can.


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde (Oct 18, 2011)

Blasphemy.


----------



## Zootalaws (Oct 18, 2011)

Die Oldhaetunde said:


> Hey. I absolutely _adore_ cold canned ravioli.
> 
> Speaking of which, I would love the ability to have super hard metal claws come out between my knuckles, unbreakable bones, super-healing, and the ability to get away with saying "bub".
> 
> Oh...wait...





Sunny said:


> Ha Ha.. it's gross pasta in a can.



Oh that's just nasty!


----------



## Rob (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd like to be able to arrange words into best-selling fiction.


----------



## fantasyfeather (Nov 4, 2011)

Probably hydrokenisis, shapeshifting, and the abilty to read minds


----------



## MaggieMoo (Nov 4, 2011)

Invisibility...  This way nobody could see me.  Yes...  I'd be happy then.


----------



## felix (Nov 4, 2011)

Moving objects via Telekinesis. That way I don't have to get back out of bed when I forget to turn the lights off.


----------



## Robdemanc (Nov 5, 2011)

Teleportation would come in handy


----------



## jplayne (Nov 7, 2011)

Teleportation, flight, or anything else that would let me travel to exotic places in short periods of time.


----------

